# grub et ext3

## ganjo

SAlut

jai un petit prob pour booter mon systeme avec grub, en effet mon systeme est installé sur un raidO (formaté en ext3), comme indiqué dans la doc il me faut creer une disquette de boot, je copie sur celle-ci tous les stages 1.5, dont e2fs sensé gérer ext2 et ext3, plus bien sur les stage1 et 2.

Malgré tout, la comande setup (hd0) me renvoi toujours l'erreur 17 : impossible de monté la partition, se qui corespond selon la doc a un fs non reconu.

Jarrive néanmoin a booter mon hurd presant sur un autre dur, et formaté en ext2

Au  pire il y a t-il une comande permetant la convertion d'un fs ext3 en ext2 (jai pas envi de me retaper une nuit de compil  :Wink:  )?

Par avance merci

----------

## garo

excuse-moi, mais mon francais est ne pas très bien donc je vais continuer en anglais:

I am not really sure if i completly understand your question, but i think you ask how to convert ext3 to ext2. Actually ext3 is just the same as ext2 with additions. so you could use a command that only works on a ext2 also on a ext3, but sometimes this doesn't work, then you have to change the type of the partition with fdisk

----------

## ganjo

Hi and thanks for the help

The problem his that when I try to use grub from my boot disk it tell me that the filesys is not recognised... but it work for my hurd (on a single disk) and for my mandrake (on my raid0 array), twice are on ext2...

or all those partitions, they are with id 83 (linux), but I also try fd (called Linux raid auto).

If ext2 and ext3 are the same, a really dont understand from where the problem come...

----------

## DuF

La seule différence entre de l'ext2 et de l'ext3 si je me trompes pas, c'est le journal, donc une partition ext3 sans le journal, c'est de l'ext2  :Smile: 

Pour ton problème, est ce que la partition que tu veux monter est bien formatée avant de la monter ?

----------

## ganjo

oui ya tout mon sys dessus, que jai installé en chrootant a partir du CD

par contre je constate que contrairement a mes autres sys, celui ci ne comporte pas de /dev/ataraid, jy accede en installant via /dev/hde

jai par ailleurs constaté la presence d'un disque "fantome", /dev/hdg... peut etre le second dur de mon raid ?

bref je cherche ...  :Wink:  ah les joies de l'informatique  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Question : as-tu le support du RAID dans ton noyau ?

----------

## ganjo

oui

et normalement ce support me crée le rep /dev/ataraid

le problème cest que je nai toujours pas pu booter sur mon noyau  :Wink: 

je m'éxplique, je construis tout mon système et compile mon noyauu a partir d'un environement chrooter a partir du cd d'install, cet "environement" fonctionne très bien étant donné qu'il utilise le kernel et les modules du CD (donc avec le support du raid). A la fin de l'install, il me suffirait de pouvoir booter sur mon environement pour et tout rentrerait dans l'ordre (enfin j'éspère), le prob cest que grub a besoin dans le grub.conf d'avoir le /dev/ataraid, mais pour l'avoir il faut que je boot, mais pour booter il me faut un grub bien configuré, mais pour l'avoir bien configuré il me faut /dev/ataraid, mais pour l'avoir...

enfin bref cest u peu un cercle vicieu... jai néanmoins du me planter quelque part vu que certain ont reussi cette installe (a moin qu'ils ayent tous abandonné  :Wink:  )

----------

## DuF

Avant que ton noyau ou devfs ne gère ton /dev/ataraid tu sois sans doute booter sur une partition du genre /dev/hda1 mais pas sous la dénomination /dev.

Je ne connais pas grub donc je ne saurai en dire trop, mais dans l'idée avec grub c'est d'indiquer la partition comme elle est reconnu par grub, donc dans l'exemple de la doc d'install gentoo tout est bien précisé.

Ensuite effectivement pour le fichier menu.lst de /boot/grub tu as besoin d'indiquer la partition /boot façon devfs, à toi de tester avec /dev/hdxx (ce qui devrait être ta partition sans le raid) ou /dev/ataraid mais là j'ai pas plus d'idée  :Smile: 

----------

## ganjo

en effet

mais je ne comprends pas tres bien le fonctionement interne de grub

je n'ai pas de partition "hors" raid, meme si linux men trouve, elles font en réalité partie du raid et ne sont pas bootable.

Dans la doc de la gentoo il conseille de faire une dk de boot et dinstaller grub via celle-ci, mais comme indiqué, la dk nécessite apparement /dev/ataraid...+

----------

## ganjo

bon

ben jai refais une partition pour mon /boot, formaté en ext2, et ca marche très bien... ptet un bug de grub ou moi qui avait fait une erreur dans ma conf...

----------

## DuF

l'important c'est que ça marche, et tu peux tester tune2fs -j /dev/hdxx pour mettre ton ext2 en ext3 et voir si ça pose pb ou pas. A mon avis ça ne doit en poser aucun !

----------

## ganjo

oui en effet ca marche

en fait jai trouvé le prob

jai reussi a faire marcher le sys en accedant a mon disque dur /dev/hde, qui represente en réalité qu'un seul de mes 2 durs raid. SURTOUT A NE PAS FAIRE.

Bizarement, bien que sur mon /dev le raid soit dans /dev/ataraid/disc0/part4, pour la conf de grub (grub.conf) il faut l'indiqué ainsi : /dev/ataraid/d0p4, et apres plus aucun prob.

Par contre si quelqu'un peut mexpliquer le pourquoi de ces 2 syntaxes différentes.

----------

## avendesora

Ca serait pas une histoire de devfs qui te se charge de ton /dev une fois le noyau chargé?

Si tu as devfs installé, le /dev réel sur ta partition sera pas celui que tu vois une fois le système démarré.

----------

## ganjo

en effet cest devfs qui cré /dev/ataraid

mais le prob reste le meme : avant le chargment du kernel, /dev/ataraid nexiste pas...

----------

## avendesora

Faut que tu le fasse toi-même.

Regarde

http://people.redhat.com/arjanv/pdcraid/ataraidhowto.html

Cette page indique un script MAKEDEV pour ca.

Attention: ne lance pas ce script si /dev est monté en devfs...

----------

## ganjo

hmmm

jai pas eu a faire ça en installant ma gentoo... 

je laisse devfs faire ça tout seul, et maintenant que ça marche jai pas envi de creer des device  :Wink: 

mais merci pour le lien

----------

